#  Nachrichten >   Vorhofflimmern: Dabigatran und Warfarin gleichwertig >

## aerzteblatt.de

Dallas  Nur wenige Monate nach der US-Zulassung von Pradaxa® (Wirkstoff: Dabigatran) zur Schlaganfallprävention haben die US-Fachgesellschaften ihre Leitlinien geändert. Der direkte Thrombininhibitor wird jetzt als gleichwertige Alternative zu einer ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

